# Lavaca bay



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Have been getting after the trout in lavaca bay on mud/shell and oyster reefs, on out going tide they really turn on when the sun gets up and bright everything has been on bone diamond chicken boys and Texas roach opposite colors but both have been producing great a slow steady twitch retrieve has been the ticket biggest ones up to 24" nothing crazy but some solid fish non the less wind has not been friendly but the fish still got to eat, have tried a few different color corkys also but can't seem to get the quality of fish as the plastics..... have been getting my daughter and wife in on the action there both green to throwing plastics but they are getting it down practice will improve and memories will be made. Here is a few of the latest trips.








































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

1









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

Fished there Yesterday. Did "okay" , but had a boat full of kids.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I had the daughter yesterday there may have seen you o believe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

I was there over the weekend and did alright too.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job, those fish and water look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4kids (Jun 18, 2004)

Nice report! I grew up in PC and caught many trout in same areas you were fishing.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Appreciate it if the rain holds back I should get to make a trip Monday and Tuesday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are some great fish. Moved to Cape Carancahua last March but donâ€™t have a boat, so donâ€™t have the opportunity to get on the bay. Since the cold weather Iâ€™ve been catching some solid fish in the harbor at Palacios. Have heard they can be caught at Refuge harbor in Pt Lavaca, but havenâ€™t been over there yet.


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

Great pic's.

How do you guys feel about all the mercury in Lavaca Bay?


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Dosent bother me a bit been eating fish from that area for years now and I don't glow in the dark yet lol really tho from there testing I think it's dissipated to a level that's much safer than one point in time when it could be harmful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

ACC said:


> Great pic's.
> 
> How do you guys feel about all the mercury in Lavaca Bay?


Makes the fish heavier... great for tournaments.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

**** it boy! You've got the river and bay figured out.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Haven't been on the whisker fish in a while due for a trip pretty soon !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Hit them again this morning knocked the 2 man limit out early and covered some new ground trying to find some more quality size fish same stuff today everything caught in less than 3 ft of water and a slow bounce retrieve majority of fish still on bright colors even threw the ole corkys for a bit today and had pretty steady bite tight lines !









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

I been wanting to go down there with my boat I have a 16 foot extra wide aluminum boat with a 30 horse tiller do u think it would do fine down there as long as the weather is nice figured I would ask u Since u been running all over that bay and man for real u have the touch when it comes to fishing donâ€™t matter if it is salt or fresh water keep tearing them up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Pm sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## DuramaxMan18 (Feb 27, 2013)

Was that one pick by the bridge? I eat the fish down there all the time and i dont change with the temperature yet. lol


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

One was I usually fish in the river tho or venado 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

DuramaxMan18 said:


> Was that one pick by the bridge? I eat the fish down there all the time and i dont change with the temperature yet. lol


The ALCOA plant on the Point Comfort site went through gazillions of tons of bauxite. Bauxite contains mercury. And mercury from that bauxite wound up in the water. I'll let other people argue about how it got there, but the fact is it got there. Enough of it to be a problem, and over a long period of time.

I used to fish over on the Point Comfort side, and I took a lot of fish from there that I ate. Knowing what I know now, I wouldn't eat fish from there now. Could you get by with eating fish from there? Probably. They made that a protected area, and took steps to keep the bottom from getting stirred up. I assume those rules are still in effect. But I've seen the effects of mercury poisoning. It's just not worth it to me.

Do whatever you think is wise. But at the very least, consider not feeding fish from there to children and/or pregnant women.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Homeland Security on line 1


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

and I guarantee you Mr. Harvey did a number on stirring up that mercury that settled into the mud and oyster reefs over the years. I wont eat fresh oysters from that area. Too many oyster boats in the "restricted" area"!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes there is surprisingly 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

It looks like you're fishing really close to the ALCOA plant. I urge you to reconsider where you're fishing if you are within the restricted area. You're putting yourself, children, family and friends who eat the fish at a higher risk for health issues.

Here's an article from the Victoria Advocate about the contamination levels even today.

Here's a map showing the off limits area:PDF LINK


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I have stated that I have fished there yes , There is no restriction to catch and release in the area. I have been there twice I do not spend my time there I put in at 616 in Lavaca river I fish all of Lavaca river Menefee lakes Venado lakes etc. Dont care for the boat ride all the way to the causway. On a side note the fish do move I may catch the same fish that were in Mercury ally over in Garcitas or Keller or even Indianola not meaning anything bad by it but the fish aren't stationary, Yes I'm aware of what has taken place there yes I have seen the harm it can do the write ups etc. Thanks for the info, Majority of my diet is big Fertilizer runoff induced yellas out of the Guadalupe river. Tight lines









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang those flatheads are tasty. Unlike blues they taste good even when they are big.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LagunaFisher (Jul 8, 2013)

We fish Lavaca River from time to time and keep those fish.

Here's a good link to a download to read from one of the last studies conducted in the area: https://dshs.texas.gov/WorkArea/linkit.aspx?LinkIdentifier=id&ItemID=8589996281


----------

